# Australia Blocks Ranch Sale



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

To foreigner investors.....I like Aussies!

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/australia-blocks-ranch-sale-to-foreigners-on-security-fears-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Makes a lot of sense. What is Aussie stays in Aussie.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Come to the USA all outsiders you can buy up all the packing plants and huge feedlots to become the WORLDS largest cattle feeders and then get the MAJOR packing plants too, guess where they are from ? hint you better speak spanish . The list could go on an on . Thanks to our great leaders in this country for selling US out.


----------

